# Obedience Trial



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on your Q!!! With a nice score to boot 

You can certainly tie a shoelace between exercises and indeed I would consider your judge kind for suggesting it for your safety and comfort. The interrupter was out of line, plain & simple if a fully qualified judge for the Open class. I personally would vote with my dollars and not show to the interrupter .. unless he/she was actually a judge in training (they sit outside the ring and compare observations with the judge but was still wrong to interrupt your run; his/her question could have waited until your run was complete so as not to throw off your connection and focus)

But again, congratulations -- sounds like you handled the interrupt well


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Sunrise said:


> Congrats on your Q!!! With a nice score to boot
> 
> You can certainly tie a shoelace between exercises and indeed I would consider your judge kind for suggesting it for your safety and comfort. The interrupter was out of line, plain & simple if a fully qualified judge for the Open class. I personally would vote with my dollars and not show to the interrupter .. unless he/she was actually a judge in training (they sit outside the ring and compare observations with the judge but was still wrong to interrupt your run; his/her question could have waited until your run was complete so as not to throw off your connection and focus)
> 
> But again, congratulations -- sounds like you handled the interrupt well


She wasn't judging, her dog was entered. I just happen to know of her as a fun Rally judge. I just smiled and said yes. They were being kind of goofy. They were obviously friends. I do understand to train so distractions aren't an issue. And it didn't bother him. My friends and I will talk to each other while we train so they are all used to that. I'm all about having fun at trials but I don't think they took me seriously.

Thank you! We have a LOT of work to do to be competitive in that class.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations! Her behavior was inappropriate period. During our time in the ring maybe 25 trials and all the other classes at those trials not once did anyone talk to the judge in the ring except one of the stewards. I agree good for the judge for looking after you. Pictures don't lie. I remember watching video of our first open class. I thought she went wide on the about turn. Watching the video I saw I stuck my left foot in her space. It's almost always the handler and not the dog's fault Have fun working the kinks out!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

They usually are. He made some silly mistakes. It’s usually just me and him in the ring to him. I never pay attention to what’s going on outside the ring so I don’t know how much of it was things going on around us. Time to work harder! It was our 4th Q but the worst score.


----------

